# [virtualisation] vos conseils ...

## loopx

Bonsoir, 

Alors voilà, j'ai déjà testé VMWare (pour y planter un bon vieux XP   :Laughing:  ) et j'aimerais me lancer dans la virtualisation plus "entreprise" et plus bas niveau ... Il y a plein de truc qui existe, j'aimerais testé quelque chose d'autre que VMWare (qui est uniquement en mode graphique ?) ... 

J'ai un vieux serveur PIII 500 Mhz qui tourne très bien, j'aimerais recommencer l'install de ma gentoo mais, en utilisant la virtualisation. J'ai lu qu'il y a eu pas mal de changement à ce niveau, et qu'il existe un truc dans le kernel (KVM). J'ai une question concernant ce dernier: est-il obligatoire de disposer d'un processeur "spécial" permettant la virtualisation ou alors, mon bon vieux PIII fera l'affaire ? Et sinon, que devrais-je utiliser pour satisfaire mes désirs ???   :Laughing: 

J'aimerais par exemple:

- utiliser ma vieille becanne

- lui foutre une Gentoo et un XP ...

- pouvoir switcher d'un à l'autre, et que tout fonctionne   :Laughing: 

- utiliser un des new truc, j'aimerais avoir une gentoo "spécial virtualisation" (ou alors, ca se passe au niveau du kernel) qui ferais tourner un linux et un windows   :Wink: 

- qu'on ne me dise pas que je rêve   :Rolling Eyes:   :Cool: 

Voilà, merci d'avance pour vos réponses  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

Peut-être faire remonter ce vieux machin ?

----------

## Martin.

Je me trompe peut-être, mais il me semble que ton processeur ne soit pas optimisé pour la virtualisation, comme par exemple certains C2D.

Regarde ici : http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Socket_7751/28712-Core_2_Duo_E6420.html : Dans "Technologies", il y a l'option "Virtualisation".

----------

## ghoti

D'un autre côté, "virtualisation", ça veut dire que tu ne peux pas compter sur ta config matéielle. 

Si tu veux exploiter ta carte 3D, oublie, sauf quelques fonction basiques. 

C'est juste un exemple !

Mais c'est vrai que les nouvelles fonctions du kernel me laissent interrogateur ...

----------

## loopx

Non, je parle pas de 3D, la 2D me convient amplement   :Wink: 

Oui, je me sens aussi très interrogatif concernant les nouvelles possibilités offerte dans le kernel...

----------

## Nah

Salut,

j'utilise KVM pour virtualisé Windows XP/Vista, tout fonctionne sans problème (audio,video,periphériques USB...) avec de très bonne performance. Par contre à la base KVM est fait pour tiré partir du nouveau jeu d'instruction pour la virtualisation intégré, donc processeur récent nécessaire.

Cependant, il y a une option no-kvm (faut il qd meme un processeur compatible?), mais à ce train là, on perd tout l'intéret de KVM, autant utiliser qemu directement.

----------

## lmarcini

VMWare Server ne consomme pas beaucoup de ressources, il me semble... Y a-t-il des personnes qui l'utilisent en prod ?

----------

## xaviermiller

une connaissance a comparé VMWare et Virtual PC : Virtual PC est excessivement lourd.

----------

## guilc

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> VMWare Server ne consomme pas beaucoup de ressources, il me semble... Y a-t-il des personnes qui l'utilisent en prod ?

 

Dans mon ancienne boite, la plateforme de virtualisation était basée sur VMWare GSX Server. Ca tournait plutôt bien, mais pour des raisons de perfomances, on avait petit à petit switché sur un Xen.

En fait, le problème n'est pas la conso du serveur VMWare en lui-même, mais la surcouche VMWare fait que rapidement ça rame : accès disques limités, perte de perfs en CPU assez importantes...

Pour mes VM perso, j'ai utilisé VMWare Server, puis VitualBox : en terme de CPU, ça se vaut (quoique j'ai l'impression que VirtualBox va une petouille plus vite, mais j'ai jamais fait de tests rigoureux). Niveau accès disques : VirtualBox est carrément plus rapide.

Bien sur, aucune de ses solutions ne vaut une solution à base d'hyperviseur (Xen ou VMWare ESX), mais c'est aussi considérablement moins lourd à installer et gérer  :Smile: 

----------

## VinzC

La virtualisation avec l'option KVM, que ce soit celle du noyau ou bien celle offerte par des programmes comme Qemu, ne te servira à rien sur un vieux processeur PIII car elle fait appel aux instructions de virtualisation des processeurs 64bits récents comme les Core2 Duo ou les AMD64. Pour savoir si l'on possède un tel processeur (Intel, par exemple): grep vmx /proc/cpuinfo. Pour un AMD64, je ne me souviens plus.

Pour les programmes de virtualisation (complète, puisque c'est impossible de faire autrement avec Windows), dans ton cas, il existe Qemu, VirtualBox et VMWare (Server). Je les ai essayés tous les trois. VMWare Server est gratuit mais pas Open Source. Perso, je le trouve un peu lourd question config. VMWare perd aussi en performances lorsque la charge I/O augmente.

VirtualBox est bien plus rapide. Par exemple, la reprise (après mise en sommeil) d'une VM est aussi bien plus rapide qu'avec VMWare (du moins sous Linux avec la version 1.3). Les accès disques sont aussi plus rapides, à ce qu'il paraît. Par contre, VirtualBox est limité à un PC perso en ce sens qu'il ne possède pas de fonctions d'administration à distance - sauf peut-être pour la version 1.5.2, que je viens d'installer; j'ai vu dans les options, une case à cocher à propos de VRDP et l'authentification, ce qui signifierait que l'accès RDP est maintenant supporté. Je pense aussi que VirtualBox requiert un environnement graphique et ne peut donc pas s'exécuter sur un serveur sans GUI - je me trompe peut-être car c'est une config' que je n'ai pas encore essayée.

Qemu est un programme développé par Frabrice Bellard, dont le module accélérateur a récemment été libéré. Il est complètement Open Source et offre plus de possibilités sur le matériel que VirtualBox, notamment le réseau et le son. Bien sûr, il est dépourvu d'interface graphique de gestion mais il a l'avantage d'utiliser VNC pour le contrôle à distance, ce qui lui permet aussi de démarrer à l'aide d'un init-script. Il peut fonctionner sur un serveur sans interface graphique donc sans serveur X en utilisant la bibliothèque SDL. (Note c'est aussi grâce à Qemu qu'on peut tester une image ISO contenant un système Live.)

Le développement de Qemu est toujours actif et la branche de développement inclut un module KVM, similaire à celui qu'on trouve dans le noyau, permettant de profiter des processeurs 64bits récents. Il n'est pas encore dans portage.

Par contre, sur un vieux processeur comme celui-là, je pense qu'il va falloir opter pour la compil' à distance avec distcc sinon ça te prendra vite des journées entières  :Smile:  .

En ce qui concerne XEN, il ne fonctionnera pas (pour des VM Windows) sans un processeur 64bits récent car la virtualisation complète avec XEN ne peut se faire que sur un processeur 64bits possédant les extensions pour machines virtuelles. Sans cela, il faut modifier le noyau; c'est pour cette raison que XEN est un moteur de para-virtualisation.

Tu trouveras sur Wikipedia, un récapitulatif des machines virtuelles (en).

Mes choix personnels:Sur un serveur 64bits récent, Core2 ou AMD64, j'opterais pour XEN ou qemu, à la limite. Qemu est facile à configurer.

Sur un serveur qui n'aurait pas de processeur 64bits récent, j'opterais pour Qemu.

Pour une machine de bureau, c'est sans conteste VirtualBox qui a ma préférence.

----------

## kwenspc

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sur un serveur 64bits récent, Core2 ou AMD64, j'opterais pour XEN ou qemu, à la limite. Qemu est facile à configurer. 
> 
> Sur un serveur qui n'aurait pas de processeur 64bits récent, j'opterais pour Qemu.
> ...

 

Pour ça il y a aussi OpenVZ qui fait du très bon boulot (basé sur le produit Virtuozzo, très utilisé dans le monde de l'hébergement). Par contre c'est uniquement de la virtualisation linux/linux mais il le fait très bien.

----------

## El_Goretto

On est d'accord, hein, Xen nécessite un support CPU "special virtualisation" uniquement pour faire tourner les "unmodified hosts" comme windows.

----------

## VinzC

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> [...]Par contre c'est uniquement de la virtualisation linux/linux mais il le fait très bien.

 

J'ai mentionné les systèmes de virtualisation en les limitant, bien entendu, à ceux qui pourraient intéresser loopx dans son propre cas, c-à-d virtualisation de Windows (guest) sur une plateforme Linux (host). Le sujet ne concerne donc pas les autres modes de virtualisation.

----------

## VinzC

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> On est d'accord, hein, Xen nécessite un support CPU "special virtualisation" uniquement pour faire tourner les "unmodified hosts" comme windows.

 

Absolument.

----------

## kwenspc

ah ouais pas lut le post de loopx jusqu'au bout

----------

## dapsaille

Heyy .. heuu bon super un thread qui me botte .. 

Question ! =

 Puis -je avoir une solution me permettant grace a une combinaison de touches de passer de linux/windows/freebsd/OSX ??

 Et le tout avec accès 3d/son bien sur ..

 Si oui quelle configuration ? 

(je sais ca fait un peu je veux un big mrouf et un grand caco mais je ne trouve jamais rien de pertinent dans ce domaine)

----------

## Temet

A ma connaissance, pour la 3D, c'est niet.

----------

## lmarcini

<Off topic> @Temet : vu le changement de signature, le laptop n'est plus sous Arch ?</Off topic>

----------

## Temet

Non, plus depuis hier  :Wink: 

Trop bleeding edge. Je suis en stable sur Gentoo, j'aime pas essuyer les pots cassés.  :Smile: 

----------

## VinzC

 *Temet wrote:*   

> A ma connaissance, pour la 3D, c'est niet.

 

Je ne me souviens plus si c'est entendu dire ou si c'est pour l'avoir lu mais il me semble qu'il existe un produit de virtualisation connu qui supporterait enfin la 3D. Je ne me souviens plus duquel (VMWare, Qemu ou VirtualBox ou encore XEN) mais je suis certain d'en avoir eu connaissance.

Bon, 'scusez mes neurones et ma mémoire mais ce sont des choses qui arrivent - vous verrez, quand vous aurez atteint l'âge canonique de ...  :Wink: . Bon, c'est vrai, il y en a qui commencent plus tôt que les autres...

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

Il me semble que VMWare dans une version type hack permettait l'utilisation de la 3D sur le système virtualisé. (Il y avait "fusion" dans le nom je crois)

Sinon, il faudra attendre le PCI-E 2.0 avec les fonctions permettant de virtualiser toutes les I/O afin d'avoir un support en natif des cartes (3D et autres) dans le système virtuel.

Xen est pas mal quand on a des processeurs récents (Xeon 5150 et C2D 6750), la config n'est pas facile certes, mais çà va (Je teste là avec une SuSE, et c'est très facile à mettre en place  :Wink: , dommage que virt-manager soit aussi buggé)

@+,

Guile.

----------

## lmarcini

Fusion, c'est la version OS X de VMWare... C'est apparemment encore mieux que Parallels Desktop qui faisait référence sur Mac.

----------

## dapsaille

Donc pour résumer 

Serveur = Xen

Desktop type test livecd et dev = Qemu

Desktop type windows complet avec support de tout sauf la 3d et le port midi = Vmware/Virtualbox

Utilisation que je veux = pciexpress 2.0 :p

----------

## lmarcini

Serveur=Xen et serveur=VMWare server également...

----------

## Oupsman

Etant donné qu'on peut virtualiser une carte PCI, il est théoriquement possible d'accéder aux fonctions 3D avec XEN : il suffit d'avoir deux cartes graphiques dans son PC : une vieille PCI de merde pour booter, et la carte 3D-de-la-mort-qui-tue qui sera dédiée à l'os virtualisé.

Dès que je remet la main sur une carte graphique PCI, je teste  :Smile: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Etant donné qu'on peut virtualiser une carte PCI, il est théoriquement possible d'accéder aux fonctions 3D avec XEN : il suffit d'avoir deux cartes graphiques dans son PC : une vieille PCI de merde pour booter, et la carte 3D-de-la-mort-qui-tue qui sera dédiée à l'os virtualisé.
> 
> Dès que je remet la main sur une carte graphique PCI, je teste 

 

 En effet 3D mais pas partagée .. 

 Donc ininteressant pour moi ... 

J'attend le produit magique type ctrl + alt + 1 pour lin etc etc etc ..

 Le tout en FULL TRANSPARENT ... (bon ok un hyperviseur au dessus de tout mais avec une chtite interface sympa)

----------

## loopx

up  :Smile: 

re-merci pour les info  :Smile: 

Actuellement, je voudrais installer Xen-source... mais j'ai pas de 64, juste un athlonxp 2200+ ...  c'est pour tester, jvais peut etre devoir bosser sur ca à mon futur boulot... 

Aucune possibilité de l'installer vous penser ??? Puis je pige meme pas comment ca s'install, c'est carément un kernel  :Surprised: 

EDIT: je viens de lire un peu la doc ... C'était la version 2 .... pour x86..

Donc, visiblement, y a moyen d'utiliser mon athlon xp pour utiliser Xen. Alors, j'ai pas encore très bien compris, mais il faudrait un kernel spécial pour booter (le xen-sources); ce que j'ai fais. Il parle de xen-0 et xen-U et aussi de xen tout court (c'est 2 kernel différent, le 3ème permettrais d'éviter la séparation en kernel privilégié ou non.

Pfff, il faut obligatoirement grub, parrait que lilo ne fonctionne pas avec xen.

----------

## El_Goretto

Ben, comme déjà dit, Xen sur un Athlon XP, ça fera du linux DomU sur du linux Dom0 sans problème.

Et regarde sur le wiki gentoo, ya une bonne doc anglaise "pas à pas".

----------

## loopx

encore un tit up   :Laughing: 

Voilà, j'ai un grand défi actuellement: faire tourner MAC OS X sur un portable centrino (sse2 et pas sse3). Impossible de le faire fonctionner donc, je voudrais pouvoir émuler l'architecture powerpc (ppc) pour pouvoir installer le MAC OS sur le portable ...

Alors voilà, j'ai installé (pour tester) vmware-workstation 6, mais y a pas de "mac os" supporté dans les OS, de plus, après boot d'un livecd linux + cat /proc/cpuinfo, je m'appercois que le processeur utilisé dans la virtualisation est exactement le meme que celui exécutant vmware... Donc, c'est pas bon .. J'aurais espéré qu'il me transforme mon processeur en n'importe lequel mais avec prise en charge du SSE3, mais il n'en est rien. 

Donc, quelqu'un a-t'il déjà testé cette bidouille ???

----------

## kwenspc

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Donc, c'est pas bon .. J'aurais espéré qu'il me transforme mon processeur en n'importe lequel mais avec prise en charge du SSE3, mais il n'en est rien. 
> 
> 

 

La virtualisation consiste a travailler en natif sur ton cpu donc on peut pas faire plus qu'il ne sait en faire (c'est l'avantage - la rapidité - et le défaut - archi native uniquement - de la virtualisation). Tel que t'es partis je pense qu'il te faudra de l'émulation, et c'est même pas sûr que l'émulateur émule justement un CPU intel avec SSE3... Sans parler des "performances" toutes relatives  :Confused: 

----------

## VinzC

Pour émuler un PowerPC sur une architecture Intel/AMD, il y a qemu-ppc. Il émule un processeur PPC. Tu pourrais peut-être l'essayer. Je ne sais pas s'il émule les instructions SSE3 mais s'il émule un PowerPC, alors Mac OSX devrait fonctionner dessus.

Par contre j'ose pas imaginer les performances  :Smile:  . Dis-nous ce que ça donne quand tu auras terminé.

----------

## loopx

 :Laughing: 

je vais tester, et tant pi pour les performances ...

----------

## Oupsman

Ce n'est pas parce que qemu-ppc permet d'émuler un processeur PPC qu'il émule tout le hardware des Macs. Et a priori vu les pages que j'ai trouvé sur le sujet, ce n'est pas le cas. 

Donc tu ne pourras pas installer OS-X dessus.

EDIT : de plus, OS-X ne se contente pas d'un PPC pour fonctionner, il lui faut un G3. Le PPC était utilisé dans d'autres archis, comme les RS6000 à une certaine époque.

----------

## synss

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Voilà, j'ai un grand défi actuellement: faire tourner MAC OS X sur un portable centrino (sse2 et pas sse3). Impossible de le faire fonctionner donc, je voudrais pouvoir émuler l'architecture powerpc (ppc) pour pouvoir installer le MAC OS sur le portable ...

 

J'ai un doute sur la legalite de l'affaire. En fait non, j'ai pas trop de doute : c'est illegal. Peut etre que les forums de Gentoo ne sont pas la meilleur place pour parler de piratage...

Desole d'etre rabat-joie. D'autant que je pense un peu, ces jours-ci, qu'OS X est l'un des meilleurs unix existant. Mais je doute qu'Apple ne change leur licence prochainement.

----------

